# Tricycle ID... Found on the Suwannee River



## LOUIS DEBONO (Jun 12, 2018)

I found this tricycle just off the banks of the Suwannee river in some bushes and weeds. It was intact, but was missing the rear tires and axel. It is all metal in design, with a solid rubber front wheel. Original oainjob appears to be a bright green. There is an unreadable sticker above the front forks and no obvious stamped numbers or makers marks anywhere. The metal seat seems to have ribbing or raises lines along it's surface. I'm going to do my best to restore this an give it to a church or charitable organization for a child to enjoy..any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2018)

Looks like a late '50s-60s model which is also missing the rear step. You will need another tricycle for parts. @ridingtoy might be able to identify mfr. V/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 13, 2018)

The stamped metal seat design is identical to the AMF Roadmaster tricycle we bought new for our daughter back in the late 1980s. If the frame rear is the same, there should be two bolt holes to attach the flattened frame tube around the rear axle. I think AMF used this design for several years, so this one could be earlier than the one we bought.

Dave


----------



## LOUIS DEBONO (Jun 13, 2018)

ridingtoy said:


> The stamped metal seat design is identical to the AMF Roadmaster tricycle we bought new for our daughter back in the late 1980s. If the frame rear is the same, there should be two bolt holes to attach the flattened frame tube around the rear axle. I think AMF used this design for several years, so this one could be earlier than the one we bought.
> 
> Dave



Right on Dave  thx for the input. I do believe you are correct about the frame rear design. I am an obsessed vintage bottle and also Native American arrowhead /artifact hunter and collector. And usually you can guesstimate the age of a bottle or period of an artifact based on other clues and evidence around your discovered item. Landmarks, other items from a certain period or time frame. But where I found this tricycle, I've found 5,000 yr old arrowheads and 50 year old bottles.. So it could be old as heck or new as new. So I'm hoping you guys can narrow it down.. Seems like yall doin a great job. thx.


----------



## LOUIS DEBONO (Jun 13, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like a late '50s-60s model which is also missing the rear step. You will need another tricycle for parts. @ridingtoy might be able to identify mfr. V/r Shawn



Thx for the info.. I'll make sure and post the finished product pics when I finish the restore


----------

